# Any bits for a Seiko 6139-6002.



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Looking to overhaul my example as it's looking tired now...not surprising after 40 odd years. I already have a new dial and bracelet, but still looking for a good, clean set of hands (Hour, minute with lume and the red sweep seconds and red teardrop sub hand) and possibly a case in better nick than mine, as mine needs serious re-finishing. Kicking myself actually because I had all these bits at one time, but gave them away to another member in his hour of need a few years ago. Anything you may have in your 'bits' box would be considered.


----------

